# Need a hotel in Bristol?



## Edcase (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks to my new job at Clifton Hotels I can offer you motley lot an Urban discount on a room at our Washington hotel, on St.Paul's Rd (near the student's union).

If £39 for a single room or £43 for a twin room at double occupancy (that's a shade over twenty quid a head!) sounds good, then give me a shout via PM- I'll set up a group rate that anyone on Urban can use.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 31, 2005)

What - and do Hamster Mansions, Stab Towers, out of business?


----------



## buffalosid (Nov 1, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> What - and do Hamster Mansions, Stab Towers, out of business?



erm where exactly is stab towers??


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 1, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> What - and do Hamster Mansions, Stab Towers, out of business?


<puts prices up>


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2005)

Edcase said:
			
		

> Thanks to my new job at Clifton Hotels I can offer you motley lot an Urban discount on a room at our Washington hotel, on St.Paul's Rd (near the student's union).
> 
> If £39 for a single room or £43 for a twin room at double occupancy (that's a shade over twenty quid a head!) sounds good, then give me a shout via PM- I'll set up a group rate that anyone on Urban can use.



I just saw this exact same post on the DnB Arena forums. You on commission or something


----------



## Edcase (Nov 1, 2005)

strung out said:
			
		

> I just saw this exact same post on the DnB Arena forums. You on commission or something



Ha ha, no- and shame on you for using DNBA!   

Not a fan myself, too many ker-azy raver kiddies using 'streetspeak' that i can't cope with, but I know a lot of promoters still use it to promote their nights (myself included, I run Therapy @ Timbuk2) so I stuck the info up there to get their attention.

No commission involved, I just realised that I did have a handy use for my new job after all


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2005)

Edcase said:
			
		

> Ha ha, no- and shame on you for using DNBA!
> 
> Not a fan myself, too many ker-azy raver kiddies using 'streetspeak' that i can't cope with, but I know a lot of promoters still use it to promote their nights (myself included, I run Therapy @ Timbuk2) so I stuck the info up there to get their attention.
> 
> No commission involved, I just realised that I did have a handy use for my new job after all



I see, don't worry, I don't use it either, just browse the West forum to keep up with any decent nights that might be worth coming back to Bristol for (I live in Reading) Always meant to go to Timbuk2 for some DnB at some point. When's the next one?


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 1, 2005)

Just out of interest how much notice would you need?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2005)

Edcase said:
			
		

> Not a fan myself, too many ker-azy raver kiddies using 'streetspeak' that i can't cope with



i believe milesy hangs out there


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 3, 2005)

Spammer


----------



## Edcase (Nov 3, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Spammer



Stirrer. Go and ride you bike!   

re. notice for the hotel rooms- not a huge amount really- we usually have a two-week cut-off policy (cancel within that and you pay 50%, cancel within a week and it's full whack), but always worth checking if we can cut you some slack should you find yourself booking at the last minute.

Strung out- the next Therapy is this coming wednesday, the 9th. Loxy, Dylan, BKey and myself, it should rock the casbah!


----------

